# HELP!! my cats left eye is clouded



## realdealx08 (Feb 21, 2005)

my 5-6 month old kittens left eye seems to be glazed over. what could this be? just yesterday she had trouble opening her eye up, and today she has it opened it up and it seems to be clouded. my mom gave her a bath but i dont think this could be it because she never got her head wet, or could it be the shampoo? does regular kitten shampoo cause these kinda reactions if it gets into there eyes? anyway i know i cant get a concrete answer on whats wrong with her on here but, has anyone had this happened to there cat before? and also could a regular eye drop like visine be used on a cat?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

realdealx08 said:


> and also could a regular eye drop like visine be used on a cat?


I wouldn't try it. Head to the vet for a real diagnosis and possibly medication. Good luck!


----------



## realdealx08 (Feb 21, 2005)

well, i have been using that same shampoo for months i could cancel out that shes not allergic to it. but has anyone ever had anything similar to this happened to there cat? lets say if i never mentioned shampoo possible being the cause , anything else? i know old cats get this right?


----------



## realdealx08 (Feb 21, 2005)

nope no redness jus very cloudy. in the beginning she was squinting and could barely open her eye, but now she opens her eye like normal.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kind of hard to tell from your description. Is this semi-opaque matter on the exterior of the eyeball, covering the cornea? Or is in internal to the cornea? You can tell by looking at the eye from the side; you should be able to see right through the clear cornea. If there's material on the surface, it should be visible in a side-view. Material on the surface would probably be due to an infection. Internal might be cataracts, but a kitten is way too young for that. All of this is speculation, you'd best bring your kitty to a vet, and let us know what you find out.


----------



## realdealx08 (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks everyone. but i look at her now and it seems that it is getting better and she doesnt seem to be in pain. but just to make sure i am going to the vet.


----------



## finalturismo (Feb 19, 2005)

a drop of visin wont hurt there eyes are the same as ours if you know what i mean


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

It could be just a coincidence that it happened after the bath. It could be an upper respiratory infection or conjunctivitous (sp???). I had taken Squeakers to the vet for her kitten vaccines and that very night she developed something similar. It ended up being a cold, and she needed some antibiotics and eye cream. Now, why couldn't she get it a few hours earlier and save us all (herself included!) an extra vet trip!?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Its possible it could have been from the shampoo. I work at a vet, and we do baths almost every day. Before we lather up, we apply Artificial Tears ointment in their eyes (the same thing they use during surgery so the eyes don't dry out) so the shampoo won't irritate them if some gets splashed in. Shampoo can actually cause ulcers in dogs and cats.

It could be any amount of different things though. If its going away, I'd assume its nothing serious but you may want to see a vet just to be sure. Definately take her in as soon as possible if you notice something like this again.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

finalturismo said:


> a drop of visin wont hurt there eyes are the same as ours if you know what i mean


No, they aren't. Visine is formulated for the pH of the human body. Cats are different. Don't use Visine; not the kind that's supposed to "get the red out". It's got medication in it. Plain ordinary artificial tears is OK.


----------

